# Sent items to church bazaar



## debodun (Oct 23, 2016)

If you've been following my posts, you know I've been trying to liquidate the contents of my parent's house. I've tried every venue I could think of - consignment shops, garage sales, eBay, Craig's List, Facebook, auctions, etc.

A local church had a fall bazaar and was looking for antiques and vintage items to sell at their "Grandma's Attic" booth on a 60/40 percentage (church gets 60% of the selling price). I sent over 2 boxes of things (vintage glassware, figurines, artwork, pewter, silverplate). The bazaar was yesterday. Today  I received an email form the person that had that booth and asked me to come to the church this week and pick up my items, not one thing was sold. She said it just wasn't my donations, she just didn't sell anything. Goes to show how bad thing are in this locale in regard to antiques and collectibles.


----------



## Carla (Oct 23, 2016)

debodun said:


> If you've been following my posts, you know I've been trying to liquidate the contents of my parent's house. I've tried every venue I could think of - consignment shops, garage sales, eBay, Craig's List, Facebook, auctions, etc.
> 
> A local church had a fall bazaar and was looking for antiques and vintage items to sell at their "Grandma's Attic" booth on a 60/40 percentage (church gets 60% of the selling price). I sent over 2 boxes of things (vintage glassware, figurines, artwork, pewter, silverplate). The bazaar was yesterday. Today  I received an email form the person that had that booth and asked me to come to the church this week and pick up my items, not one thing was sold. She said it just wasn't my donations, she just didn't sell anything. Goes to show how bad thing are in this locale in regard to antiques and collectibles.



That must have been disappointing. I don't know what else to suggest other than a thrift shop if you really need to get rid of it. They could issue a receipt for a tax credit. Seems people need to be in the market for certain things to make them saleable. It's a lot in the timing, I'm guessing. Sorry you're having a tough time.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 23, 2016)

debodun said:


> If you've been following my posts, you know I've been trying to liquidate the contents of my parent's house. I've tried every venue I could think of - consignment shops, garage sales, eBay, Craig's List, Facebook, auctions, etc.
> 
> A local church had a fall bazaar and was looking for antiques and vintage items to sell at their "Grandma's Attic" booth on a 60/40 percentage (church gets 60% of the selling price). I sent over 2 boxes of things (vintage glassware, figurines, artwork, pewter, silverplate). The bazaar was yesterday. Today  I received an email form the person that had that booth and asked me to come to the church this week and pick up my items, not one thing was sold. She said it just wasn't my donations, she just didn't sell anything. Goes to show how bad thing are in this locale in regard to antiques and collectibles.



Have you tried the Salvation Army? I don't know if you have them in your area.


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Have you tried the Salvation Army? I don't know if you have them in your area.



 I took 6 carloads to the nearest SA. Then they begged me not to bring any more things.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 23, 2016)

I know the Salvation Army "Sally Shop" here in Hilo loves to take clothing, because that's what their shoppers want and need.  Antiques and collectables sit on the shelf for a long time.  (I walk thru their store almost every time I go to Hilo.  Donated all my late wife's clothing/shoes. It went in a hurry.)

Debodun - wish I had some magic answer for you.  Sorry.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2016)

Down here, we have 3 stores called Molly Mutts. They are thrift stores strictly for the SPCA. We donate all our stuff to them. Your might look into it to see if you have these stores in your area.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 23, 2016)

I was kind of surprised that your church splits proceeds with the donors. The temples and churches around us accept things for their rummage sales. But that's it, you drop off the stuff and they get the proceeds. At least the library will give a tax slip for books. Sorry you're still having such a time with this.


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Sorry you're still having such a time with this.



Thank you, fur. I just think society has changed and people aren't looking for trinkets and antiques any more. Up and comers think the best furniture is Swedish modern (i.e. IKEA). LOL.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

What a shame, I feel bad for you. I am surrounded by thrift shops and they will take anything except beds ,old collectables seem to go quickly too.

Good Luck


----------



## Cookie (Nov 14, 2016)

Could be an economic thing based on geographical location  --- maybe in your town/county/country there is lack of money for these sorts of luxuries.  People who actually have money buy new designer stuff.  Young people are unemployed and don't spend much, old people already have enough of their own to downsize. 

In some places (here in Canada/Ontario/Toronto) people have more money to spend and people who appreciate that kind of stuff more likely to purchase.  Just another wild guess.


----------

